# Simone and Pumpkin's first Christmas- IMAGE HEAVY!



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

My flatmate and I had a big Christmas party at our place, so we took lots of prep pictures last night:

Pumpkin getting in our friend's presents








Simone under the tree








Simone again...








Getting underfoot while we make pasties & fruit salad (and Pumpkin looks hilarious!)
















Modeling again...








Pumpkin looks amazed!








My flatmate couldn't resist buying the infant hat...








My favorite of the photo session!








Pumpkin had enough Christmas


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, the hat pictures are adorable!!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Such beautiful Kitties! I am a little partial to Simone ( wonder why) :wink


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Awwww, the hat pictures are adorable!!!


Thank you! Simone was a bit more cooperative as you can tell! lol


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> I am a little partial to Simone ( wonder why) :wink


Hmm...not a clue 

He hid in my bedroom all day, but Pumpkin was the life of the party! I was very proud of her for playing well with my friend's not quite 2 yr old daughter (Pumpkin has a short temper when it comes proper petting).


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Rowdy does the same when we have people over. He checks out! But Malley is like Pumpkin, she is everyone's favorite, and plays well with children!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> Rowdy does the same when we have people over. He checks out! But Malley is like Pumpkin, she is everyone's favorite, and plays well with children!


That's interesting you said that, because I was reading something yesterday that said white cats have the stereotype of being skittish. The argument was that it was because they are often deaf (of course many others are not). I don't know whether to believe it, but the "white" coat = skittish thing seems to apply to our two.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

They are so cute!! I love Pumpkin's face in the kitchen, haha!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cute pictures! I love the ones with the hats and the one of Pumpkin asleep at the end.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like they were having fun. Love the hats!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Such Cute Pictures! I Have That Same Chair That Pumpkin Is Laying On In The Last Photo!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Brenna's_Mom said:


> I Have That Same Chair That Pumpkin Is Laying On In The Last Photo!


Really? Small world! I got the chairs and my dining table from a young couple who posted on craigslist.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> I love Pumpkin's face in the kitchen, haha!




Me too! She was such a little ham. I already had too many pictures to post, but my flatmate also got a bunch of Pumpkin looking like "What's this?" at all the Christmas presents and decorations. It was even funnier because Nightmare Before Christmas was showing on tv in the background!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Susan & Jan Rebecca


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats so funny my grandparents found it at a yard sale and bought it for my boyfriend and I when we just bought our first house in January. We only have one its in our room in the corner. Brenna sleeps on it sometimes lol!


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

swimkris said:


> Me too! She was such a little ham. I already had too many pictures to post, but my flatmate also got a bunch of Pumpkin looking like "What's this?" at all the Christmas presents and decorations. It was even funnier because Nightmare Before Christmas was showing on tv in the background!


I would love to see those! And Nightmare Before Christmas is my favoritist movie *ever*! :wiggle


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> I would love to see those! And Nightmare Before Christmas is my favoritist movie *ever*! :wiggle


If you insist...  (some are repeats)

Just imagine Jack singing, "What's this? What's this? I can't believe my eyes!..."


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I adore the second picture! "There's so many presents! I just can't decide!" Too cute. :smile:

Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> I adore the second picture! "There's so many presents! I just can't decide!" Too cute. :smile:
> 
> Thanks for indulging me.


Hehe- no prob!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cute! I will echo the sentiment on the hat pictures and the one at the end with the sleepy pumkin


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Lovely pics! Your girls are going to have a fab first christmas!


----------

